# Steve1983's first mount



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

Had some teaching from Chris Kreiner and thanks a bunch Chris!!!!!

heres what we started with!!


















then got the horns on!!









test fit the hide to make sure form wasnt to big!!


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

heres me doing the clay work on eyes!!


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

Time to put hide on a sew it up and all that fun stuff!!!


















here is is all sewed up and pinned in place..




























Thanks again Chris!!!

will post pics when it is all painted and dried!!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

chris, your giving seminars now? what the hell man... whens mine?


looks good man, cant wait to see it done... makes me miss school...


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Looks good Steve!! Good job!!


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

My Pleasure Steve.

Neil, Of coarse I give seminars. I don't mind giving newbies a little help to get them started. All Steve has to do now is mount a deer without me watching over his shoulder!!


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

chris_kreiner said:


> My Pleasure Steve.
> 
> Neil, Of coarse I give seminars. I don't mind giving newbies a little help to get them started. All Steve has to do now is mount a deer without me watching over his shoulder!!


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks nice, Chris you really have to do the short y or short 7. I promise, you will wish you started sooner. I can be done sewing in less than 15min.


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

Brian Jones said:


> Looks nice, Chris you really have to do the short y or short 7. I promise, you will wish you started sooner. I can be done sewing in less than 15min.


 
ya chris i like that idea!!!!!


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Brian Jones said:


> Looks nice, Chris you really have to do the short y or short 7. I promise, you will wish you started sooner. I can be done sewing in less than 15min.


 
Ya I know. Old habits die hard. If I can make myself a decent stretcher to save some cost I would do it in a heartbeat. I need to find a way to slow down the cure time on Buckeye Supreme, that stuff gets tacky to quick for my taste but I love the adheasion I get.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Very nice man! That is truly an art for those who can do it well. Every penny is well spent when you find yourself a good taxidermist. I know I have been burned by crapy mounts and a some very good ones as well. Keep practicing your work looks good 

Ganzer


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Have you showed you Dad these pics or are you planning to "suprise" him with it? He is going to love it!!


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

chris_kreiner said:


> Ya I know. Old habits die hard. If I can make myself a decent stretcher to save some cost I would do it in a heartbeat. I need to find a way to slow down the cure time on Buckeye Supreme, that stuff gets tacky to quick for my taste but I love the adheasion I get.


 I have a home made one, like the speed strecher in McKenzie. It's ugly but works good. I will sell it to you for $50.00. I don't use it any more.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

A few tips (not that I'm a certified master) that has helped me A LOT!

Bondo the skull cap. It's easy to shape while it kicking whit a knife. After the bondo kicks you can bump up on one side of the antler and the left over release agent causes the antlers to pop off.

Stout Ruff the form, leaves more grooves for the glue to adhere to. Rub the glue into the grooves and then slop a hand full onto the lower neck area on the skin. Lubes the skin for easier slide. Don't get glue on the eye area.

I've never used a a stretcher, both of my hands still work fine. As long as the flesh side of the skin is wet, you should be able to slightly over stretch to aide pulling the skin over the face.

Whatdayamean old habits die hard? Kill that habit ASAP! Sewing sucks and always will! You can produce a better mount, guaranteed, every time, without the distortion than the OLD ancient way! Geeze!

After the skin is almost all the way over the bridge of the nose, set the eyes using apoxie sculpt, then use a better glue that buckeye for this area. Epo grip is good, I like the ear adhesive from McKenzie(I know from a previous post you dont care for that, but whatever) This will help to solve the problem of the hide glue drying to fast on you as well. Then set the antlers, work the eyes, taxi the armpits, blah blah, staple, trim and hang on the wall for final taxi for the day. Cuts a bout an hour or two off your day.

Just telling what works for me.

Mitch


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

thx for sharing the steps guys,and keep up the good work.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

that looks great way to go! im impressed!!!


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

HunterHawk said:


> that looks great way to go! im impressed!!!


thanks man!!!!!


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

its finished!!!


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Nice job. That looks really good.


----------

